# HolzLand-Wischmann NRW-Cup/SKS-Fun-Cup/ARAG-Schüler-Cup powered by Time&Voice.com



## JDN (13. Februar 2012)

Die Anmeldung zum MTB-NRW-Cup mit den neuen Sponsoren ist geöffnet!
http://www.time-and-voice.com/anmeldung


----------



## element (14. Februar 2012)

Etwas dürftig die Informationen....

Für alle Interessierten hier der Link zur Internetpräsens: http://www.holzland-wischmann-nrw-cup.de/

Dort, genausowenig wie auf der verlinkten Facebook-Seite befinden sich allerdings bislang genauere Informationen für das MTB-Volk.

Bevor ich mich also anmelde hoffe ich auf baldige Veröffentlichung der "Ausschreibung".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TIGERBEAT (14. Februar 2012)

element schrieb:


> Etwas dürftig die Informationen....
> 
> Für alle Interessierten hier der Link zur Internetpräsens: http://www.holzland-wischmann-nrw-cup.de/
> 
> ...



War gerad auf der Seite. Ausschreibung is doch da.


----------



## unknownbeats (14. Februar 2012)

hier ist die ausschreibung
http://solinger-rennen.de/sites/default/files/generalausschreibung.pdf
hab mich für solingen und ahlen schon angemeldet
mfg


----------



## element (14. Februar 2012)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> War gerad auf der Seite. Ausschreibung is doch da.



Jau stelle ich auch gerade fest.... entweder ich litt gerade unter einer Seestörung oder man hat es gerade erst ergänzt... *kritischschau*

Gaaaaaanz ehrlich: Ich bin mir sehr sicher, das es bei meinem ersten Post noch nicht da war... 

Aber wie auch immer jetzt muss ich mal sehen wie ich die Termine in meinen eh schon vollen Kalender noch mit hineinbekomme...


----------



## M::::: (14. Februar 2012)

element schrieb:


> Gaaaaaanz ehrlich: Ich bin mir sehr sicher, das es bei meinem ersten Post noch nicht da war...



Das war auch zumindest heute morgen noch nicht da.
Ich hab mich nämlich noch gewundert das die Anmeldung offen ist,ich aber keine genaue Ahnung habe wofür ich mich anmelde 

Aus den geplanten 111 Min. Rennen sind jetzt 88 Min. Rennen geworden


----------



## xr-fido (14. Februar 2012)

M::::: schrieb:


> Das war auch zumindest heute morgen noch nicht da.
> Ich hab mich nämlich noch gewundert das die Anmeldung offen ist,ich aber keine genaue Ahnung habe wofür ich mich anmelde
> 
> Aus den geplanten 111 Min. Rennen sind jetzt 88 Min. Rennen geworden



Nöö, nicht ganz. In Wetter sind aus den 111 Minuten 120 Minuten geworden 

Aber es ist tatsächlich so: Die Homepage wurde heute aktualisiert und wird wohl auch noch in den nächsten Tagen ein wenig mehr Inhalt bekommen


----------



## TIGERBEAT (15. Februar 2012)

Ist es in Wetter wohl Interessanter das 2Std. Abus-Rennen oder 2Std. Fun Cup zu fahren?


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2012)

1 rennen, mehrere cup-wertungen.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (15. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> 1 rennen, mehrere cup-wertungen.



Das sind aber unterschiedliche Strecken. Abus Rennen: 7,8km und 254hm pro Runde

Nrw/Fun Cup:5,5km 210hm


*EDIT* 
Irgendwie scheint da was auf der Seite nicht zu passen. Im Programm steht Abus Rennen=Fun Cup und auf der Rennseite steht NRW Cup+Fun Cup.


----------



## r19andre (16. Februar 2012)

bin mal gespannt was interessanter ist oder sein wird.

Hobby ca. 88min. auf abgesteckter Strecke
Lizenz ca. 60min. auf "anspruchsvollerer" Strecke

Werde die ersten beiden Rennen mal schauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xr-fido (16. Februar 2012)

Wir sind mit unserer Homepage noch nicht ganz fertig, so dass an der einen oder anderen Stelle noch nicht alles stimmt.

Klar ist aber, dass am Samstag alle Starter auf der gleichen Strecke fahren werden. Momentan stimmen wir uns grad noch ab, ob die Fun-Fahrer dann auch 120 Minuten fahren sollen oder ob sie besser auf 88 Minuten unterwegs sein sollten.
Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu?

Und keine Angst, die Strecke ist auch für 88 Minuten noch recht fordernd - sowohl in konditioneller als auch in fahrtechnischer Hinsicht.

Die Lizenzfahrer fahren dann am Sonntag tatsächlich auf einer kürzeren Strecke, die in vielen Bereichen der DM-Strecke von 2007 entspricht


----------



## Domme02 (16. Februar 2012)

Ich bin für 88min... Aber auch das finde ich eig noch zu lang. Schade dass es keine normalen XC renndauern für hobbyfahrer gibt.
Würde 45min-60min bevorzugen. ( siehe hessencup, Hobby DM,...)


----------



## element (16. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> 1 rennen, mehrere cup-wertungen.



und wie mache ich das wenn ich in der nrw-ma-trophy die langdistanz gewählt habe?


----------



## Peter88 (16. Februar 2012)

> und wie mache ich das wenn ich in der nrw-ma-trophy die langdistanz gewählt habe?


Fest die Daumen drücken das bei allen anderen rennen des Cups kein Unglück passiert und das Streichergebnis nutzen 

Freue mich schon auf das eine oder andere NRW Cup Rennen 2012!


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (17. Februar 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Ich bin für 88min... Aber auch das finde ich eig noch zu lang. Schade dass es keine normalen XC renndauern für hobbyfahrer gibt.
> Würde 45min-60min bevorzugen. ( siehe hessencup, Hobby DM,...)



Kann ich so voll und ganz unterschreiben!!!
Marathon`s gibt es genügend!


----------



## xr-fido (23. Februar 2012)

Wir haben jetzt entschieden, dass die Fun-Fahrer des sks-NRW-Cups in Wetter ein 88 Minuten-Rennen fahren, das in das 2-Stunden-Rennen eingebettet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (24. Februar 2012)

Werden dann die Leute die sowohl NRW Cup als auch auch Trophy fahren ,einmal nach 88 Min. und einmal mach 120 min. gewertet ?


----------



## xr-fido (24. Februar 2012)

@M::::: Da es in den letzten Jahren max. 6 Fahrer waren, die im Fun-Klassement gleichzeitig die Marathon-Trophy und den NRW-Cup gefahren sind, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, diese dann mit zwei Transpondern auszustatten und dementsprechend zu erfassen.


----------



## M::::: (24. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.
Klingt doch sinnvoll.
Wie macht man das denn dann mit der Anmeldung?
Für s 2h Rennen bin ich schon gemeldet.Muss ich jetzt noch iregndwas machen oder reicht es das ich für Trophygesamtwertung schon angemeldet bin ?


----------



## xr-fido (24. Februar 2012)

Wenn Du in beiden Klassements gewertet werden möchtest, musst Du Dich selbstverständlich auch für beide Rennen anmelden. Entweder mit einer Einzelmeldung oder aber mit der Meldung zur jeweiligen Serie.
Wer für beide Klassements gemeldet ist und auch schon bezahlt hat, bekommt für das Rennen in Wetter das Startgeld für das CC-Rennen abzüglich des Orga-Beitrags vor Ort zurück erstattet.


----------



## M::::: (24. Februar 2012)

Dank Dir

Ich melde also ganz normal für beide Rennen und bekomme vor Ort 2 Transponder und einen Betrag X zurück.Richtig?


----------



## xr-fido (24. Februar 2012)

M::::: schrieb:


> Dank Dir
> 
> Ich melde also ganz normal für beide Rennen und bekomme vor Ort 2 Transponder und einen Betrag X zurück.Richtig?



Exakt!


----------



## tomaten-joe (21. März 2012)

Hallo, kann mir da einer mal bei Helfen.

Bin Neuling und wollte Solingen zu meinem ersten MTB-Rennen machen. Wo ist der unterschied zwischen dem HolzLand-Wischmann NRW-Cup und dem SKS-Fun-Cup. Bei welchem soll ich mich Anmelden. Oder soll ich mich bei allen Rennen anmelden, kann aber leider nicht an allen Terminen.
Wie verläuft die Veranstaltung?? Kann da einer was zum ablauf sagen.

Bitte habt Mitleid mit mir, bin gerade total überfordert ...

... aber motiviert.

MFG Joe


----------



## JDN (21. März 2012)

Hey Joe,
der HolzLand Wischmann - Cup ist für Lizenzfahrer, der Fun-Cup für Teilnehmer ohne Lizenz. Eine Lizenz kannst Du nur über einen Verein lösen.
Weitere Infos erhälts Du hier: 
http://www.holzland-wischmann-nrw-cup.de/


----------



## Sharkattack (22. März 2012)

In Saalhausen findet in diesem Jahr am Samstag den 25. August, 
neben den Läufen zum ARAG-MTB-Schüler-Cup mit U7 - U15 Rennen,
zusätzlich ausserhalb der NRW-Cup Wertung noch ein 
*U 17 Cross Country Rennen* für Lizenz und Hobbyfahrer statt.
Infos dazu sind hier zu finden:
http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/bjc.html
Alle weiteren Infos zu den Rennen am 25./26. August in Saalhausen 
mit dem Marathon, weiter über die U7 bis hin zur Elite sind hier zu finden:
http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/events.html


----------



## Thomas Sommer (14. Mai 2012)

Wie jedes Jahr - erste Fotos von Solingen sind online, der Rest folgt später:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/

...hat Spaß gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

zum Finale des NRW-Cups will ich nochmal diesen alten
Thread hervorholenund auf meine Bilder hinweisen.
Es sind jetzt alle online:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/

Bis zum nächsten Jahr
Thomas


----------

